# Memorial Day weekend sale



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got an email saying that Mackenzie Holsters will be having a Memorial day sale 10% to 25% off. Just thought I would pass the news on to you guys.


----------



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

I see they have changed it from 10% to 25% off and one folder is 30% select gun models. Awesome deal time to get a LCP Holster I guess LOL.


----------

